# Green Water - Dusko's lazy solution to the problem



## Dusko (21 Nov 2008)

I got a very bad algae bloom (Green Water) due to CO2 malfunctioning ( + 2 of my HOBs malfunctioning also). At first I wasn't sure what to do. I had very little free time and such Green Water case needed many water changes and adjustments.
I decided to try something new  Instead of everyday water changes and fuss I decided to introduce LOTS of floating plants, almost covering all the water surface. I got Salvinia natans floating plant. I disconnected the CO2.
Since "green water algae" thrive in water with NH4 and strong lights, I planned to add floating plants to shade the tank (something like black-out) and to uptake the NH4 from the water column.
I also started dosing Easy Life FFM (fluid filter medium) in USA aka Easy Neo. This fluid product has a very good CEC (cation exchange capacity) and is able to bind NH4 very fast. I dosed Easy Life FFM every second day (recommended is once a month).

This next photo was taken approx 10 days after I had introduced the floating plants and Easy Life. Amazing!! And I didn't do any water change at all !!



Today this aquarium looks like this. I disconnected the CO2 and am running this tank as a Hi-light Low-tech covered with floating plants. The submersed plants seem not to mind these unusual conditions without CO2. I do dose Tropica+NPK 10ml every week. Instead of water change I only top up the evaporated water and re-dose with 10ml of Easy Life. Today I have no algae at all and plants which grow healthy.





Regards, Dusko


----------



## a1Matt (21 Nov 2008)

What a great post, thanks for sharing that Dusko.  The high light low tech combo is not something you see working successfully every day


----------



## Dusko (21 Nov 2008)

> The high light low tech combo is not something you see working successfully every day



Agreed   
This is a Hi-light Walstad method   

Just to add;
This tank has a 4cm layer of potting soil and is dosed 2 times a week with Tropica+

Note!!!
During the GW I only disconnected the CO2 not the NPK/traces. I still dosed Tropica+ once a week.


----------



## Brenmuk (2 Dec 2008)

Hi Dusko,
What does your CO2 drop checker tell you, is the CO2 very low or only slightly lower than when you are using additional CO2?


----------



## Dusko (2 Dec 2008)

My drop checker is blue now. No additional CO2 and no algae still. Overgrown at the moment, I have to trim the plants soon.


----------



## Ray (2 Dec 2008)

Fascinating Dusko - please can you give us details - tank size, flow and lighting strength?  Thank you.


----------

